# Blond, Yellow and Fox Red Lab pups for sale!!!



## moodswingj (Oct 11, 2004)

I have 4 Yellow Lab females puppies for sale. They are AKC registered and will have first shots and dew claws removed. They were born on August 3rd and will be ready for pick up by 21st of September. They are being socialized by my family and are very lovable. The puppies are as follows 1 Blonde female, 1 yellow female, 2 fox red females.













































There parents are AKC hunting dogs in Grand Forks North Dakota and are Ofa certified good. Both parents possess a strong desire to retrieve and run hard.

The Sire is about 75 to 80 pounds and is very energetic and eager to please.

The Dam weighs about 58 to 63 pounds. She is a great hunter and has the tendency to point at birds that are holding tight. She is a family pet that is great with kids. The Dam is out of Golden Lightning Labs near Bismark and has a fabulous pedigree. She has also won 1st place in 2 obediance trials.

I am asking $450 for each female. I have pictures of the puppies and of the parents. Please respond with any questions or call 701-330-3627.[/b]


----------



## moodswingj (Oct 11, 2004)

bump


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Have any brunettes? :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> Have any brunettes? :lol:


Brunettes?? I was thinking black J/K.

Cute little buggers. If you have a way of scanning there pedigrees and posting it, it may help............


----------

